# cataract video's



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

The nps canyonlands website has some good high water footage


----------



## jjeco5 (Nov 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOtetp9wkmM&feature=youtu.be&t=714

this from a friend's trip


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Sweet! Thanks for posting, any idea what it was running? Surfs up in satan's Gut!


----------



## dragonflyboater (Jun 18, 2015)

We were there at about the same time and it was 5-6K... Low but fun and great weather. I have never seen so many people in the doll's house. Nice to see people getting out but different scene for sure. Still amazed at how friendly people are the the four corners compared to the Left coast states.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnCMRY6Itqc


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's an example of what can go wrong...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pesDpsCWIP0


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Awww!!! Eat the meat! 
Think he forgot to attach the frame?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=g0V_g0gGxaA


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

mattman said:


> Awww!!! Eat the meat!
> Think he forgot to attach the frame?


Yea that was weird wasn't it? Never seen anything like a whole frame coming off a boat


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Some kayak headcam footage from our high water trip a few years back:

https://vimeo.com/26390981


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

mattman said:


> Awww!!! Eat the meat!
> Think he forgot to attach the frame?


 I have friend who was on this trip with them, and as you can see in the video they only had 4 of the NRS fatty straps holding the frame to the boat (2 on each side). All that weight and force, amazingly he said the straps didn't break they just got yanked right through the buckles, luckily one of em still held on or they'd have probably lost the frame haha! Lesson learned - when you strap everything to the frame, it helps to make sure the frame stays ON the boat hahaha! After watching this I'll never use less than 8 straps to strap my frame to my boat.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Holy shit! The way little niagra d-rigged there boat, it was like nothing was holding it on, think I will buy longer straps to go around my tubes now, and replace my d- rings that the other frame straps go to!

Jmack, that run of yours looked super fun in a yak! Kinda like some BIG wavy gravy!
Have only run it up to about 30,000 in rafts, was kinda munchie, besides eddy walls, and big waves, was there anything devastating to rafts?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

So much vastness and raw power down there.
Thanks for the awesome video's! Keep em coming


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

mattman said:


> Holy shit! The way little niagra d-rigged there boat, it was like nothing was holding it on, think I will buy longer straps to go around my tubes now, and replace my d- rings that the other frame straps go to!
> 
> Jmack, that run of yours looked super fun in a yak! Kinda like some BIG wavy gravy!
> Have only run it up to about 30,000 in rafts, was kinda munchie, besides eddy walls, and big waves, was there anything devastating to rafts?


Honestly, at 70,000, the rapids were mostly washed out. No more rocks in the river and really no pour overs either. Mostly just big surgy waves. Big drop 2/3 (one rapid) still had more defined features, but really just waves. I would note that some of those waves were 20-25 feet tall, so that would flip most rafts pretty easily. As you might guess, the eddy lines were perhaps the hardest part. It would be impossible to get an oar rig into many of the eddies. Also, build in some extra time for getting shaken down by the NPS for no apparent reason.


----------



## WWRE Joe (Aug 1, 2015)

Here's another good one from 2011, that glorious high water year...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVyFz9RgWvk


----------

